# Quick exposed... Geddy wants to lick



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

So on Xmas day we noticed that Geddy was licking at her paw. Took a look and noticed that her nail was cracked down to the quick.










Since this picture was taken the soft tissue shell has come off on the bottom, and the quick is completely exposed. This is driving her to distraction and she wants nothing more than to lick it... so we've coned her. It's been 6 days since we found her... and it's still a problem. Any idea how long this is going to take to heal? Anything we should/could do for her?

It's the rear, left paw, very inside nail.

Thanks,
Sandra


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ouch. Other than wrapping the foot I don't have any suggestions. Pain meds maybe?


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Poor girl, that must be so painful! I would def. talk to your vet_, _I'm sure they'll have more ideas. I second the though of some pain meds for your girl. Please let us know what you find out and I sure hope that her paw heals quickly!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd go to the vet after the holiday weekend. They might need to sedate her and remove the broken part and trim the exposed part way back. Also, have them look at all the other claws. There's a condition called Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy -- it's an inflammation in the nail matrix that causes the nails to be all brittle or misshapen. It's very manageable. Hopefully this is just a single nail trauma, but you definitely want to get a good look at the other claws.


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

*Quick*

That happened to my dog earlier this year. Painful. Took him to vet. Pain killers and antibiotic. Took about 10 days. Without these prescriptions I bet it would have been longer.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I'd go to the vet after the holiday weekend. They might need to sedate her and remove the broken part and trim the exposed part way back. Also, have them look at all the other claws. There's a condition called Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy -- it's an inflammation in the nail matrix that causes the nails to be all brittle or misshapen. It's very manageable. Hopefully this is just a single nail trauma, but you definitely want to get a good look at the other claws.


Oh eeesh... I sure hope it's not that. I took a look on-line, and some of the pics are enough to bring tears to your eyes... they look so painful. Hopefully this is just a one time deal... but we'll be bringing up her toes in the spring to our vet to see if they look odd, and need to be checked further. She's four now, and this is the first time we've had this issue... so definitely :crossfing


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone... we'll watch it this weekend, and if necessary will get her into the vet for some pain meds, etc.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It's very painful. Danny split his nail on his dewclaw and they had to sedate him to cut it way back and then they bandaged it. While we were waiting for the vet appointment, Danny would flinch with every heartbeat. Geddy probably should see the vet.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Oh eeesh... I sure hope it's not that. I took a look on-line, and some of the pics are enough to bring tears to your eyes... they look so painful. Hopefully this is just a one time deal... but we'll be bringing up her toes in the spring to our vet to see if they look odd, and need to be checked further. She's four now, and this is the first time we've had this issue... so definitely :crossfing


It's probably just a single nail trauma--- that happens to lots of dogs. SLO is just top of mind for me b/c I'm writing about it, and one of the things they said is that when it's finally diagnosed, a lot of people are like, "Yeah... he DID break and lose a nail a couple months ago but we figured it was just a freak accident."

If you regularly trim his nails, you'll have a good idea of if they are problematic. 

I agree a vet visit is needed. You don't want to risk secondary infection, which IS quite common with severe nail breaks. He should have it clipped back and be on antibiotics. If you don't have a regular vet open on Sunday, IMO you can wait 'til tomorrow (so long as he seems comfortable), but I'd definitely go then.


----------



## Rubymom (Mar 14, 2009)

Having just been through this with Ruby's back paw nail, I agree a vet visit is definately in order. Ruby was put umder to trim the ragged edge, put on antibiotics, given pain pills, and the vet bandaged tightly. It took about 14 days before we could unwrap, and she was able to get it wet and start to run around. She could not even get it slightly damp as to avoid any infection. We were able to avoid the cone by having the vet wrap really well and then putting a men's sock over it. She tried to get at it a few times but quickly left it alone and much better than having to use the cone. Broken nails are extremely painful for dogs so even if not showing the pain if it's down to the quick most likely it's very painful. Hope she heals quickly, not a fun injury to recover from.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I got something under my thumb nail (but didn't know it until infection set it). I know what you mean about the nail throbbing with every heart beat. I don't think I have ever had anything hurt so much in my life.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies guys! We have an appointment for 4pm today. Luckly she doesn't seem to be in too much pain, she still runs and wants to wrestles with Sawyer. But it doesn't seem to be healing up very quickly, and it is without a doubt bothering her to some extent, so in we'll go. Wish us luck that it's an easy fix, and a case of just one problem nail! I'll update when we get back.

Sandra


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Just seeing this thread now! I hope her appt goes well and she has a 'quick' recovery (pun intended! ).


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, all went well at the vets. She looked at all her other nails and thought they looked normal and good. She said that there is infection present... I couldn't tell. It's not messy or stinky or anything. But she's on antibiotics (bioclav) as well as anti-imflamatory/pain meds (metacam). And tonight it's like she doesn't even have a foot issue... she's not looked at it once since she got her meds. The metacam lasts for 5 days and the antibiotics for 2 weeks. Fingers crossed it all heals up perfectly by then!

Anyways, thanks for everyone's posts and concern, I think we are on the road to recovery now!

Sandra


----------

